# Snow-way plow installation



## pontiacmrc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

So, at work, I installed an older HTD Snoway plow with a 3-point hitch system on a 2000 Jeep Wrangler, and I got the frame bolted to the Jeep, got the plow on it, and when I went to pair the wireless controller to the module, it was giving me fit's to pair. So finally when it did, the plow would work, until I either shut off the controller and/or unplugged the plow. And also, 2 of the coils on top of the plow pump were getting hot. Well, after being on the phone with Snoway multiple times, I replaced the module, replaced the 2 coils, got a headlight wiring harness, got it all wired up, had the plow working great! Well, I went to lift the plow up to back the Jeep outta the garage, and the hydraulic hose that raises the plow blew, sprayed fluid all over the place, and the plow fell back to the ground.....


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone seeling a used plow will hate this commment-But

Anytime I look at a used plow, keep in mind that unless it is an exact fit for your truck, may cost $1000+ for correct mount and wiring.

If it is off the truck and can not see and hear operating, I fiqure in potential $500/700 for upgrades and repair.

I seem to find very few good condition clean well taken care of plows. I am a believer in taking care of equiptment that makes my living. I have 8 yr old plows that look new. And this is really hard for a Blizzard plow.

Buying new is almost always the ansewer!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Strip the loam off the module harness and check for broken wires. 

Clean all the grounds and the corrosion from between the coils and valves.

Cycling some Meyer Hydra flush thought it will clean and lubricate the valves. If you can cycle it and let it sit full of Hydra-flush for a while (days/weeks/all summer is best.) before flushing and replacing with a premium plow fluid it will do a more thorough job.

Make sure the power/ground is connected directly to the battery.


----------



## pontiacmrc1 (Nov 20, 2011)

basher;1357008 said:


> Strip the loam off the module harness and check for broken wires.
> 
> Clean all the grounds and the corrosion from between the coils and valves.
> 
> ...


The module was bad. You could see where the plastic part of the module was separating from the glue that it's glued in with. I had to pull the ground wire off to install the module, and I went thru and tested everything with a test light. After the module replacement, the plow works great, 'cept for the blown line...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pontiacmrc1;1357154 said:


> The module was bad. You could see where the plastic part of the module was separating from the glue that it's glued in with. I had to pull the ground wire off to install the module, and I went thru and tested everything with a test light. After the module replacement, the plow works great, 'cept for the blown line...


My bad.:waving:


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

bhmjwp;1356968 said:


> Buying new is almost always the ansewer!


Really? Must be nice...the rest of us learn how to diagnose and repair. Next time, read the name of the forum before you post.


----------

